# TD BankNorth Garden



## docdpl (Nov 15, 2005)

Alright, so on a whim and with the desire to not spend another winter chipping ice off of the ferries that I drive, I applied to work private security with AlliedBarton. I met with the HR lady and she has me set up with an interview to be a security supervisor at the Garden, and also possibly the convention center in Southie. I know private security isn't the best option, and I have applied for security positions at most of the hospitals in Boston, but I have yet to hear back. I'm probably going to take this job depending on the money but if anyone had any insight or advice about working at the garden and/or working for allied barton, that'd be appreciated.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Look on the bright side; at the very least you'll be able to catch the Celts and the B's live.


----------

